# flood waters VS convention?



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

David buddy. the Iowa side about 8 miles east of us will be under water. 
Hows the routes to the convetion going to be affected?

plus with all the storms around us , I just get about 1/4" at a time and the forest is dieing. I had to water again tonight.
any thoughts???

Even out Sept thingy will be affected, dang.
we've being talking to friends on the bottom ground (to be flooded) about parking equinent in our south yard on high ground.


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Just showed on the news part of I-29 south bound is shut down.


----------

